# 2018 Hatchback ride quality



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Question... I had a 2014 gen1 RS LTZ that had a very good ride and handling characteristics. I now have a 2018 Hatchback Premier. My 2018 has what I'd consider to be a fairly bouncy and 'floaty' ride to it. Was wondering what the difference is between those Cruze models and is they a way to get a more planted yet comfortable ride.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I have the 2018 diesel manual hatch with the rs package and I’ve never thought it to be floaty. It feels sporty to me


Maybe adding components from the rs package will stiffen up the ride a bit


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I can tell you right now the difference is the RS package. It adds a "Sportier" suspension to the car and would explain why your 2014 was more planted and your 2018 is more bouncy.


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Can confirm my 2018 LT feels very bouncy and unplanted. I have the regular 16 inch rims with the 205/55 tires and they just bounce. The ride overall is comfortable since the suspension isn't very stiff, but man when you try to corner, the body just leans too much and doesn't bite.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Same for my 17 premier. Rear is especially "sloppy" feeling on the highway and uneven pavement (think patched over potholes).

Should have looked for an RS harder since it's got the better rear suspension


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, is there a reasonably simple solution to cut down on some of the bounciness? Like higher end shocks (bilstens or something along those lines)


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I believe your Premier has the Z link rear. Take a look at the rear, if you see two extra bars mounted to the rear you have the Z link.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

PolarisX said:


> I believe your Premier has the Z link rear. Take a look at the rear, if you see two extra bars mounted to the rear you have the Z link.


Sure enough you're correct. No kidding. Learn something new every day lol


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

50thCorvette said:


> Well, is there a reasonably simple solution to cut down on some of the bounciness? Like higher end shocks (bilstens or something along those lines)


I'm getting a set of coilovers at some point, I'll be sure to update ?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I've been looking into adding Z link to my LT, but every time I have the car in the air I forget to check if it has the mounting holes.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

PolarisX said:


> I've been looking into adding Z link to my LT, but every time I have the car in the air I forget to check if it has the mounting holes.


Looks like you need the whole axle tube and everything






Rear Suspension for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsNow







www.gmpartsnow.com


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Ermm.. and z-link is?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

50thCorvette said:


> Ermm.. and z-link is?


Apparently it's an improved rear suspension setup that only comes with either the Premier cars or cars with the RS package









Z Link Suspension


Can you get the z-link suspension on the 1LT? What is z Link vs regular, I image it is something that makes a Z looking link in the rear suspension.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Not all RS cars got it either. I don't believe 2016 and 2017 Gen2 cars did.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just found the 2017 brochure online. The 2017 Premier came with the Z-link but no mention of it in the RS package details


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

So, assuming my Premiere has z-link, then what would be a logical option in cutting down some of the bounce while driving down the freeway.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

No idea honestly. Like I mentioned a few posts up I'm planning on getting a set of coilovers at some point. Getting them because I Want to drop the car an inch or two but I have no idea how it'll change the bouncyness.


----------

